# Mig 29 Promo Video



## Pisis (Apr 29, 2006)

A superb promo video of Mig 29:
http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/MIG29OVT_promo_for_MAKS_2005_26054.html


----------



## Clave (Apr 29, 2006)

Some impressive moves there!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

Good one Pisis!


----------

